# Covid: Governo potrebbe limitare numero commensali feste



## admin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da Mediaset, per limitare l’ennesima emergenza da COVID e da Omicron il Governo nei prossimi giorni potrebbe rilasciare una circolare per limitare il numero dei commensali a tavola durante le feste.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, per limitare l’ennesima emergenza da COVID e da Omicron il Governo nei prossimi giorni potrebbe rilasciare una circolare per limitare il numero dei commensali a tavola durante le feste.





Dai che ne usciamo.


----------



## KingSheva (20 Dicembre 2021)

rovinata la vita sociale delle famiglie da due anni


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, per limitare l’ennesima emergenza da COVID e da Omicron il Governo nei prossimi giorni potrebbe rilasciare una circolare per limitare il numero dei commensali a tavola durante le feste.


Quale sarebbe il senso? Ma che circolare è?


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo in 27 a natale, quasi tutti non vaccinati, che vengano pure a controllare, c'è posto anche x loro


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, per limitare l’ennesima emergenza da COVID e da Omicron il Governo nei prossimi giorni potrebbe rilasciare una circolare per limitare il numero dei commensali a tavola durante le feste.


Io faccio quello che mi pare in casa mia, ho già accettato (sbagliando) certe direttive lo scorso Natale. Nella mia famiglia siamo tutti vaccinati da meno di 6 mesi, i vecchi hanno fatto la 3° dose.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> rovinata la vita sociale delle famiglie da due anni


Tutto ciò vien fatto per il bene degli altri dicono


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, per limitare l’ennesima emergenza da COVID e da Omicron il Governo nei prossimi giorni potrebbe rilasciare una circolare per limitare il numero dei commensali a tavola durante le feste.


E si riparte coi fasciocenoni.

Poi toccherà di nuovo alle fasciopalestre.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Siamo in 27 a natale, quasi tutti non vaccinati, che vengano pure a controllare, c'è posto anche x loro


Attenzione ai vicini zelanti... Ti consiglio di oscurare le finestre.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Siamo in 27 a natale, quasi tutti non vaccinati, che vengano pure a controllare, c'è posto anche x loro



Attenzione alle incursioni di Gassman con le teste di cuoio.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Siamo in 27 a natale, quasi tutti non vaccinati, che vengano pure a controllare, c'è posto anche x loro


Se siete davvero in 27, e quasi tutti non vaccinati, mi auguro facciate almeno un tampone.

Non per Speranza e Draghi, ma per voi stessi ringhio!

Cosi a spanne non hai più 20 anni nemmeno tu


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Schiereranno l'esercito e andranno a rastrellare casa per casa ! 

Mi spiace solamente per quelli che hanno la mia stessa "fortuna" di avere vicini alla Gassman che,nascosti da dietro le tende (convinti di essere invisibili) ti contano anche le volte in cui vai in bagno


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, per limitare l’ennesima emergenza da COVID e da Omicron il Governo nei prossimi giorni potrebbe rilasciare una circolare per limitare il numero dei commensali a tavola durante le feste.


lo diranno il pomeriggio del 24?


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Schiereranno l'esercito e andranno a rastrellare casa per casa !
> 
> Mi spiace solamente per quelli che hanno la mia stessa "fortuna" di avere vicini alla Gassman che,nascosti da dietro le tende (convinti di essere invisibili) ti contano anche le volte in cui vai in bagno


Va beh, allora organizzerò un toga party sulla metro di Milano, tanto pare sia l'unico posto in cui non introdurranno nuove regole


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ma queste sarebbero le grandi azioni del governo per limitare la pandemiahhhh?
Ahahahahaha. Ma c’è un limite al ridicolo?
Comunque, io sarò a tavola con tanti parenti. Vengano a controllare dai. Servizio espresso controllo dovereh civikohh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, per limitare l’ennesima emergenza da COVID e da Omicron il Governo nei prossimi giorni potrebbe rilasciare una circolare per limitare il numero dei commensali a tavola durante le feste.



Il cenone di Crisanti


----------



## Butcher (20 Dicembre 2021)

Che vengano a controllare, più siamo e meglio è.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Questo video rispecchia la nostra situazione attuale


----------



## KingSheva (20 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> lo diranno il pomeriggio del 24?


o sono incompetenti o in malafede, i miei con tre dosi andranno a sciare in vacanza, non hanno tenuto conto del probabile tampone ogni due giorni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Attenzione ai vicini zelanti... Ti consiglio di oscurare le finestre.


Ci hanno provato a pasqua, uno solo a dire il vero, ha traslocato in estate dopo essersi preso insulti da tutto il vicinato  no comunque in questa zona non é un problema, anche se siamo un misto tra vaccinati e non si convive praticamente come prima, nessuno jha sparato, ne sparerà a nessuno


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, per limitare l’ennesima emergenza da COVID e da Omicron il Governo nei prossimi giorni potrebbe rilasciare una circolare per limitare il numero dei commensali a tavola durante le feste.


Ridicoli. Un governo di criminali


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, per limitare l’ennesima emergenza da COVID e da Omicron il Governo nei prossimi giorni potrebbe rilasciare una circolare per limitare il numero dei commensali a tavola durante le feste.


Ridurrei pure le portate e le vivande.
È risaputo che al secondo bicchiere di vino il primo effetto dell'alcool è la caduta del freno inibitorio con una euforia che potrebbe essere deleteria .

Pane, acqua e due noci il menu del regime.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se siete davvero in 27, e quasi tutti non vaccinati, mi auguro facciate almeno un tampone.
> 
> Non per Speranza e Draghi, ma per voi stessi ringhio!
> 
> Cosi a spanne non hai più 20 anni nemmeno tu


Ora vi farò amdaresu tutte le furie, ma son almeno 4 settimane che provo a prenderlo in tutti i modi e porca miseria non c'è verso oh, mi schifa pure la variante  

Comunque il tampone lo faccio giusto perché il 24 sono da mia madre, per il resto sono tranquillo, così come gli altri, capisco il tuo discorso ma in casa mia il gp lo controllo solo a chi mi sta sulle balle


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ora vi farò amdaresu tutte le furie, ma son almeno 4 settimane che provo a prenderlo in tutti i modi e porca miseria non c'è verso oh, mi schifa pure la variante


Quanti anni hai?

Se sei over 45 non mi fai andare su tutte le furie, ma fai una sciocchezza grossa come una casa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> E si riparte coi fasciocenoni.
> 
> Poi toccherà di nuovo alle fasciopalestre.


E i fasciorunner, non scordare i fasciorunner per carità, quelli si che so pericolosi oh


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, per limitare l’ennesima emergenza da COVID e da Omicron il Governo nei prossimi giorni potrebbe rilasciare una circolare per limitare il numero dei commensali a tavola durante le feste.


però me lo deve dire prima, io devo ordinare da mangiare.. nel caso compro qualche panettone in più per gli amici soldati


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quanti anni hai?
> 
> Se sei over 45 non mi fai andare su tutte le furie, ma fai una sciocchezza grossa come una casa.


In realtà è sopra i 60 (ma anche 70), guarda i numeri di 2 anni di pandemia.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In realtà è sopra i 60 (ma anche 70), guarda i numeri di 2 anni di pandemia.


Personalmente, non rischierei comunque.

Il rischio ricovero è basso, ma c'è, anche se poi non crepi ovviamente.

Insomma, andare a cercarsi problemi a fare?


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Personalmente, non rischierei comunque.
> 
> Il rischio ricovero è basso, ma c'è, anche se poi non crepi ovviamente.
> 
> Insomma, andare a cercarsi problemi a fare?


Ci sono tanti modi di morire e il covid non è tra le cose più pericolose che possono capitare ad un 30-40ene.
Piuttosto mi soffermerei su un altro punto: a Natale a tavola ci saranno anche persone molto anziane, chi è vaccinato ha meno possibilità di contagiare gli altri.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ci sono tanti modi di morire e il covid non è tra le cose più pericolose che possono capitare ad un 30-40ene.
> Piuttosto mi soffermerei su un altro punto: a Natale a tavola ci saranno anche persone molto anziane, chi è vaccinato ha meno possibilità di contagiare gli altri.


Infatti ho detto se è "over 45"


----------



## KingSheva (20 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti ho detto se è "over 45"


mio Zio a 50 anni è morto d'infarto


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> mio Zio a 50 anni è morto d'infarto


..............


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti ho detto se è "over 45"


30-40, ma anche 50 cambia poco.

Intanto a Tagadà show di Pregliasco: "Ogni contatto umano ha margini di rischio". Il medico è preoccupato, perchè evitare certe imposizioni (vedi tamponi) significherebbe dare fiducia alle persone ed alla loro sensibilità verso il problema.

E niente, il modello cinese ha un sacco di fun


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> "Ogni contatto umano ha margini di rischio".




pensare che ha iniziato a vestirsi e pettinarsi da marzo 2020
chissà quanto è aumentata la dichiarazione dei redditi, sua e di questi altri pagliacci virostars (90% peraltro non c'entrano niente con la materia, ma ormai sono in mezzo pure loro come "esperti")


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quanti anni hai?
> 
> Se sei over 45 non mi fai andare su tutte le furie, ma fai una sciocchezza grossa come una casa.


Ne ho 37 e capisco il tuo discorso, se ce li prendiamo ne pagheremo le conseguenze e ci faremo curare come tutti gli altri. Se poi tiriamo le cuoia amen, qualche novax in meno in giro. Ormai siamo allo sbando totale, da chi prende decisioni a chi le subisce.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Siamo in 27 a natale, quasi tutti non vaccinati, che vengano pure a controllare, c'è posto anche x loro



Preparati perché finirà come in final destination, ad uno ad uno morirete tutti.


----------



## Sam (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Siamo in 27 a natale, quasi tutti non vaccinati, che vengano pure a controllare, c'è posto anche x loro


Fai un video e mandalo a Pregliasco, mentre cantate come Fabri Fibra:
"Tutti festeggiano.... TRANNE TE, TRANNE TE, TRANNE TE"


----------



## KingSheva (20 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Fai un video e mandalo a Pregliasco, mentre cantate come Fabri Fibra:
> "Tutti festeggiano.... TRANNE TE, TRANNE TE, TRANNE TE"


anche seeee
tutti festeggiano tranne teeee
il tuo vaccino sembra quasi un thè
un motivo sotto, sotto c'è, c'è !
altre dosi
la variante che le buca eh
non ti chiedi proprio il perchè ?
Pfizzer ne vuole altre 103
3033 dosi alè !!


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Preparati perché finirà come in final destination, ad uno ad uno morirete tutti.


Secondo me finisce come Giuseppe Flavio nell’assedio di Gerusalemme: per non farsi prendere vivo dai romani, ingegna un piano che prevede che la persona vicina (credo all sx) uccida l’altro e cosi via fino ad uccidersi tutti. Solo che a Giuseppe Flavio astutamente rimane vivo 
Ringhio sarà l’unico ad alzarsi da tavola


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Preparati perché finirà come in final destination, ad uno ad uno morirete tutti.


tu ci scherzi ma stavo bevendo quando l'ho letto e mi è andata di traverso l'acqua, a momenti ci rimango davvero


----------



## mandraghe (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ci hanno provato a pasqua, uno solo a dire il vero, ha traslocato in estate dopo essersi preso insulti da tutto il vicinato no comunque in questa zona non é un problema, anche se siamo un misto tra vaccinati e non si convive *praticamente come prima,* nessuno jha sparato, ne sparerà a nessuno




So che ormai è diventato un modo di dire. Però ogni volta che sento questo intercalare mi vengono i brividi.

Ormai parliamo di prima e dopo, come facevano le generazioni passate quando parlavano della guerra o di qualche calamità, naturale o meno.

Non è ovviamente una critica a te, è che sta cosa mi mette sempre angoscia, non mi ci abituerò mai.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> So che ormai è diventato un modo di dire. Però ogni volta che sento questo intercalare mi vengono i brividi.
> 
> Ormai parliamo di prima e dopo, come facevano le generazioni passate quando parlavano della guerra o di qualche calamità, naturale o meno.
> 
> Non è ovviamente una critica a te, è che sta cosa mi mette sempre angoscia, non mi ci abituerò mai.


Ma in effetti é così, dicevo qualche settimana fa che ho visto personalmente gente arrivare alle mani pur essendo amici da 20-30 anni, esiste un prima e un adesso (il dopo covid chissà se mai ci sarà, vatti a fidare degli siensiati che ci raccontano tutto e il contrario da ormai 2 anni).


----------



## mil77 (20 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> lo diranno il pomeriggio del 24?


Non per natale ma x capodanno...


----------



## mandraghe (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Siamo in 27 a natale, quasi tutti non vaccinati, che vengano pure a controllare, c'è posto anche x loro




Mi raccomando di seguire le 10 regole dettate dall'ESPERTO e pubblicate su Repubblica. Cerca Repubblica 10 regole e fatti due risate.

Ricordati ad esempio di non cantare e soprattutto di disporre i posti a tavola in modo che tra un commensale e l'altro ci sia una distanza di almeno 1,5 metri.

Tu che abiti in un castello con immensi saloni son sicuro non avrai di questi problemi. Noi aristocratici possiamo sederci in tutta tranquillità, mica come i sudici plebei che stanno "ammucchiati" l'uno accanto all'altro. Che ovvove!


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando di seguire le 10 regole dettate dall'ESPERTO e pubblicate su Repubblica. Cerca Repubblica 10 regole e fatti due risate.
> 
> Ricordati ad esempio di non cantare e soprattutto di disporre i posti a tavola in modo che tra un commensale e l'altro ci sia una distanza di almeno 1,5 metri.
> 
> Tu che abiti in un castello con immensi saloni son sicuro non avrai di questi problemi. Noi aritocratici possiamo sederci in tutta tranquillità, mica come i sudici plebei che stanno "ammucchiati" l'uno accanto all'altro. Che ovvove!


Ho fatto di meglio, visto che posso permettermelo faremo. Il pranzo lo facciamo in villa pisani sulla riviera del Brenta, ho prenotato tutta la villa per noi 27,una stanza a testa, un centro tamponi nei corridoi che danno sulle camere da letto così chi vuole bombare può farsi senza pensieri


----------



## mandraghe (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto di meglio, visto che posso permettermelo faremo. Il pranzo lo facciamo in villa pisani sulla riviera del Brenta, ho prenotato tutta la villa per noi 27,una stanza a testa, un centro tamponi nei corridoi che danno sulle camere da letto così chi vuole bombare può farsi senza pensieri



Male, troppo piccola. Servirebbe Versailles, anche su Caserta gli ESPERTI avrebbero dubbi. A meno non lo facciate fuori, nel parco. Avrete le chiappe congelate e magari una bella polmonite, ma eviterete di prendervi il coviddi!


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Male, troppo piccola. Servirebbe Versailles, anche su Caserta gli ESPERTI avrebbero dubbi. A meno non lo facciate fuori, nel parco. Avrete le chiappe congelate e magari una bella polmonite, ma eviterete di prendervi il coviddi!


Caminetto personale in ogni stanza, mica siamo plebei che siamo fuori


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Dicembre 2021)

salviamo la pasqua.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Male, troppo piccola. Servirebbe Versailles, anche su Caserta gli ESPERTI avrebbero dubbi. A meno non lo facciate fuori, nel parco. Avrete le chiappe congelate e magari una bella polmonite, ma eviterete di prendervi il coviddi!


Una bella polmonite che ovviamente richiederà il tampone per vedere se è covid


----------



## mandraghe (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Caminetto personale in ogni stanza, mica siamo plebei che siamo fuori



E mi raccomando arrivare tutti con auto diverse, da strade diverse e senza dare nell'occhio. Capisco che è dura rinunciare alle Ferrari e alle Rolls, ma bisogna noleggiare volgari Fiat o utilitarie simili, inoltre anche i frac e i cappelli per gli uomini devono essere out e per le donne gli abiti a strascico e le acconciature fantasiose dovranno essere abolite.

Lo so, per la razza nobile come noi son sacrifici pesanti. Ma le regole si devono rispettare.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Una bella polmonite che ovviamente richiederà il tampone per vedere se è covid



Nei party di noi nobiluomini non ce nè coviddi. Tzè.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se siete davvero in 27, e quasi tutti non vaccinati, mi auguro facciate almeno un tampone.
> 
> Non per Speranza e Draghi, ma per voi stessi ringhio!
> 
> Cosi a spanne non hai più 20 anni nemmeno tu


Ma chi sei? Myrta Merlino?


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> salviamo la pasqua.


Che non verrà salvata per salvare poi il natale , non salvato poi per salvare la pasqua ecc ecc ecc.... scene già viste da 2 anni a sta parte. Ci hanno tolto la vita, il lavoro e la dignità, e alla maggior parte del popolo sta bene così, per invidia e ripicca verso chi prima aveva una vita, un buon lavoro, baste che guardi la fristrazione interna di chi grida a gran voce che bisogna chiudere e basta. frustrati, falliti e sfigati


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, per limitare l’ennesima emergenza da COVID e da Omicron il Governo nei prossimi giorni potrebbe rilasciare una circolare per limitare il numero dei commensali a tavola durante le feste.


Prossimamente il governo imporrà a Gesù cristo di nascere e morire in unica data. 
Tutte queste date stonano col clima funesto e creano problemi logistici.


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Che non verrà salvata per salvare poi il natale , non salvato poi per salvare la pasqua ecc ecc ecc.... scene già viste da 2 anni a sta parte. Ci hanno tolto la vita, il lavoro e la dignità, e alla maggior parte del popolo sta bene così, per invidia e ripicca verso chi prima aveva una vita, un buon lavoro, baste che guardi la fristrazione interna di chi grida a gran voce che bisogna chiudere e basta. frustrati, falliti e sfigati


purtroppo mi tocca darti ragione su tutto.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472979495980343299
Ecco i virostar che molti idolatrano ahahahahah
La sciehnzahhh


----------



## raducioiu (20 Dicembre 2021)

Il Direttore dell'Ospedale Spallanzani ha appena sminuito su Rete4 l'allarmisto di istituzioni e media. In base a studi provenienti dal Sudafrica, Omicron sarà una malattia stagionale, si dovrebbe andare verso vaccino annuale per over 60 a settembre, come per l'influenza. 
Otto casi totali di Omicron allo Spallanzani: 7 asintomatici e un sintomatico curato facilmente e guarito subito con le monoclonali. Suggerisce poi meno spazio agli estremismi di ogni specie, sia novax sia vax (a differenza del tizio che è attualmente presidente dello stato italiano e che invoca la censura del pensiero di parte dei cittadini che dovrebbe rappresentare).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472979495980343299
> Ecco i virostar che molti idolatrano ahahahahah
> La sciehnzahhh



Mamma mia a livello stanno scendendo


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472979495980343299
> Ecco i virostar che molti idolatrano ahahahahah
> La sciehnzahhh


Ma cosa è sta roba..
Madonna santissima. 
Non bestemmio perché mi beccherei il ban per direttissima.


----------



## cris (20 Dicembre 2021)

Si certo, sicuramente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472979495980343299
> Ecco i virostar che molti idolatrano ahahahahah
> La sciehnzahhh


Ma cos'è sta roba???? Non ci posso credere. Già lo spot Rai era imbarazzante, ma qui si va sempre peggio. Il fondo non esiste mai.

Sai qual'è la cosa triste? E' che magari per qualcuno è pure una trovata divertente, d'altronde se l'hanno fatta ci credono a sta roba


----------



## Sam (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472979495980343299
> Ecco i virostar che molti idolatrano ahahahahah
> La sciehnzahhh


Mancavano giusto Burioni e Galli. Poi saremmo stati al top.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472979495980343299
> Ecco i virostar che molti idolatrano ahahahahah
> La sciehnzahhh



Pare che Walter Ricciardi non abbia potuto partecipare alla recita perchè la strofa da lui scritta era............

_Sisisisisi sisisisi,il lockdown è quiiiii
Se un buon Natale vuoi passare a casa devi staraareeeehhhhh
sisisisisi sisiiisssiiiii il lockdown è quiiiiiiiiiii_


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pare che Walter Ricciardi non abbia potuto partecipare alla recita perchè la strofa da lui scritta era............
> 
> _Sisisisisi sisisisi,il lockdown è quiiiii
> Se un buon Natale vuoi passare a casa devi staraareeeehhhhh
> sisisisisi sisiiisssiiiii il lockdown è quiiiiiiiiiii_


Togli un posto a tavola 
E l'amico non c'è più 
Se levi via la seggiola 
La variante eviti tu

Gli amici a questo servono 
Ad evitare la compagnia 
Sorridi al nuovo ospite
E fallo andare via 

Dividi il green pass
Aumenta la fobia


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mamma mia a livello stanno scendendo


Bello vero? Io mi vergognerei solo ad ascoltare una parola che esce dalla bocca di sti babbei


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma cosa è sta roba..
> Madonna santissima.
> Non bestemmio perché mi beccherei il ban per direttissima.


Ma caro Peppe, questa è la SHCIEHNZAHH incarnata. I nostri scienziologi più bravi e raffinati. Lauree e scritti.
La crema della crema


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta roba???? Non ci posso credere. Già lo spot Rai era imbarazzante, ma qui si va sempre peggio. Il fondo non esiste mai.
> 
> Sai qual'è la cosa triste? E' che magari per qualcuno è pure una trovata divertente, d'altronde se l'hanno fatta ci credono a sta roba


Ovvio, ci sarà gente che si starà bagnando la mutanda davanti a cotanto ingegno


----------



## Sam (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma caro Peppe, questa è la SHCIEHNZAHH incarnata. I nostri scienziologi più bravi e raffinati. Lauree e scritti.
> La crema della crema


Il fottuto concetto di METODO SCIENTIFICO.

Questa si va ad aggiungere alle già numerose pubblicazioni sulla sicurezza del vaccino, insieme al fumetto di Capitan Vaccino.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il fottuto concetto di METODO SCIENTIFICO.
> 
> Questa si va ad aggiungere alle già numerose pubblicazioni sulla sicurezza del vaccino, insieme al fumetto di Capitan Vaccino.


Stavo pensando a delle fiaschette di vaccino da portare sempre con te. Bell’idea no?


----------



## Sam (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando a delle fiaschette di vaccino da portare sempre con te. Bell’idea no?


Sì, tipo quelle da whiskey che vanno tanto nei film americani e che nascondono nella giacca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472979495980343299
> Ecco i virostar che molti idolatrano ahahahahah
> La sciehnzahhh



Muoio.

Merita un nuovo topic tutto suo.


----------

